
Best of Design 2010 - shadowpwner
http://www.webdesignerwall.com/trends/best-of-design-2010/
======
kj12345
It's too bad these design awards often highlight sites that don't show much of
anything and interfaces that don't do much of anything. There's some nice art
there (most of it self-promotional) but there just aren't many design
challenges to solve on many of those sites. This is my favorite design of 2010
(though it's been around in lesser forms for a while):
[http://www.cbssports.com/nba/gametracker/live/NBA_20101216_A...](http://www.cbssports.com/nba/gametracker/live/NBA_20101216_ATL@BOS)

That interface takes all the information about an ongoing basketball game and
organizes it visually while making it look appealing. It's also very much
_web_ design, with dozens of useful links woven in all over the place. I guess
you could say that's technically information architecture or UX or something,
but to me it's the core of really valuable design.

~~~
psadauskas
Yeah, I'd like to see "Best UI/UX of 2010". Not to degrade the work they've
done, some of these designs are really nice, but it's more like "art", than
something functional.

------
brianwillis
I wish I could make sites like these. However I have the aesthetic
sensibilities of a fridge magnet, so I think I'd better stick to code.

~~~
csytan
I used to think the same thing, but now I think that artistic skill is like
any other. Some people are more natural than others, but in the end you've got
to work hard to get it. I guarantee you that every one of those designers have
put forth enormous amounts of effort to be proficient.

I'm learning design because I don't want to have to rely on others to be
creative for me. It's a slow and laborious process, but can be fun when I look
back on previous projects.

2008: <http://pycmds.appspot.com/>

2009: <http://www.caterpi.com/>

2010: <http://www.thrutched.com/>

In my own path I'm far from there yet, though I know where I want to be.

~~~
thenbrent
Can you share some of the best resources you've found for learning?

~~~
csytan
I have a list of pages that I find inspiring. The thread link and
<http://dribbble.com/> are great to find new ones.

Every once in awhile, I'll look through them and try to emulate something that
is within my reach.

Here's a few recent ones:

<http://dustincurtis.com/press_on.html>

<http://nerdcommunications.com/>

<http://www.thecleanestline.com/>

<http://letteringjs.com/>

I started learning Photoshop & Illustrator about a week ago. Youtube is great
for tutorials on specific things such as tool usage, colors.

Just found this one for Illustrator: <http://www.ndesign-studio.com/tutorials>

Fonts are also quite important to catch people's eye. I'm dabbling in the free
stuff now, but I think TypeKit is also quite nice.

<http://code.google.com/webfonts>

